# cheap substrate options



## stark

I'm looking for suggestions for locally(golden horseshoe) attainable substrates. I need to equip a dozen 20longs and have no desire to buy gravel from a shop at $1/lb or more.

I know pool sand is one option, and TSC sells a blasting material that is another. I'm going to try both in some of the tanks. 

I would also like to find something closer to typical aquarium gravel.

Please share your options. I have lots of tanks to fill and would love to try a dozen different substrates if possible.


----------



## carl

Islington nurseries has a stone yard where I get the bags of quartz or black pebbles under ten dollars for the big bags, sometimes I also mix in finer aquarium gravel if I need to fill in the spaces between the pebbles


----------



## Plecopecs

I've got a pail of natural.like one in foto you may have if you like!


----------



## slipfinger

Out of curiosity why do you want try so many different substrates? 

Is this for fish, plants, experimenting or shats and giggles?


----------



## stark

No particular reason, but since I am setting up 12 tanks I may as well experiment as opposed to being locked into one substrate immediately. I plan on doing plants, invertebrates, livebearers, and egg layers eventually, so might be good to experiment with a mix of options now.


----------



## slipfinger

12 tanks! That will be a lot of work, I hope you're retired.


----------



## carl

Lol, I have 46 plus tanks in my fish room, 31 fish tanks so far in my fishroom greenhouse, will probably squeeze another 30-40 more tiny tanks for killifish and next I have a plan for a greenhouse tent with a few more tanks, this addiction can become quite serious.


----------



## stark

slipfinger said:


> 12 tanks! That will be a lot of work, I hope you're retired.


Haha, not quite, not yet. 

So as per the original topic of this thread, do you have any cheap substrate suggestions in your local area(Burlington)??


----------



## slipfinger

You've named most of them.

You can try a landscape supply store and ask for something called High Performance Bedding. I've put a small amount in a 10 gal back a few years ago. Basically it small natural coloured pea gravel. Only thing I'm not to sure of, is if it will effect your water parameters. It has to be rinsed as well.


----------



## stark

That looks great! Do you remember what landscape supply store you got yours from? We are pretty local to each other so I could try them.



slipfinger said:


> You've named most of them.
> 
> You can try a landscape supply store and ask for something called High Performance Bedding. I've put a small amount in a 10 gal back a few years ago. Basically it small natural coloured pea gravel. Only thing I'm not to sure of, is if it will effect your water parameters. It has to be rinsed as well.


----------



## slipfinger

My supply comes from my work. 

How local are you to me? I have half a 5 gallon bucket of it in my garage as we speak. I'm sure I can manage to find more where it came from. 

message me.


----------



## infolific

slipfinger said:


> You can try a landscape supply store and ask for something called High Performance Bedding. Only thing I'm not to sure of, is if it will effect your water parameters.


Out of curiousity I looked it up. This stuff is apparently limestone suggesting it'll affect water parameters.


----------



## slipfinger

Some might be, the stuff I have is not limestone. But I can not guarantee it will not effect water parameters.

Maybe I'll throw a little in some water and do a little before and after testing.


----------



## stark

slipfinger said:


> My supply comes from my work.
> 
> How local are you to me? I have half a 5 gallon bucket of it in my garage as we speak. I'm sure I can manage to find more where it came from.
> 
> message me.


PM sent.


----------



## Lee_D

I just picked up a couple of bags of Beach Pebbles from the Lowes up on Appleby. $8.99 for a 45 lb bag. They appear to be about dime size. I usually use the Deep River gravel from Big Al's but it's $25 for 25lbs.

I thought I would try something larger this time so there would be more surface area for the Algae to grow on. More Pleco Friendly. Home Depot also had beach pebbles but it was 3/4 to 1 1/2 inch.

Lee


----------



## Lee_D

I think the beach pebbles worked out quite well. Gives the tank a nice rugged look. Attached is a picture of one of my 50g tanks.
(36x18)

Lee


----------



## manunkind

I've been using sandblasting sand from TSC- it looks and works great. The problem with is just how much one has to wash it to make it usable- I spent good 5 hours on two 50 lb bags until it was clean and coarse enough to use. With a dozen of tanks, you're in for it.


----------



## BillD

You can save a lot of washing time if you first clean it dry by pouring it from one container to another on a breezy day. This will eliminate many of the fines before you even wet the substrate.


----------



## manunkind

BillD said:


> You can save a lot of washing time if you first clean it dry by pouring it from one container to another on a breezy day. This will eliminate many of the fines before you even wet the substrate.


Mine came very oily- it took many rinses to get rid of the oil slick. But i love the final result. So does the brown algae, apparently

Sent from my ASUS_Z01HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Legion

Bought a 50 pound bag of black blasting sand from Finatics in Mississauga for 19 bucks.


----------



## hibackgold

white pool filter sand...14 bucks for 50lb bag at pool supply store at markham n ellesmere in scarboro...took a while to thoroughly rinse clean but looks great in tank...especially with earth eater like my geos that love to shift through sand looking for food...


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

Been using pool filter sand since I started maybe 15 years ago. Also use it in my reef. Love the natural look.


----------



## flyingmomo

carl said:


> Lol, I have 46 plus tanks in my fish room, 31 fish tanks so far in my fishroom greenhouse, will probably squeeze another 30-40 more tiny tanks for killifish and next I have a plan for a greenhouse tent with a few more tanks, this addiction can become quite serious.


Wow, you can maybe start a cheap tour for kids or adults who would be so much awed by the collection


----------

